# Popping noise F150



## buckwheat_8 (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a 2004 F150 and when i turned my wheel hard left or right there is a loud pop coming from the driver side front tire. My guess is the hub asembley? Any takes on this?


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 14, 2012)

CV AXLE OR STRUTS,Just my opinion


----------



## XIronheadX (Aug 14, 2012)

My old chevy does that , but it's a cracked frame rail where the steering box attaches.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Sounds like the CV joints.

Check the boot around your CV joint, my guess is it is cracked and ripped.  Shouldn't be more than $100 or so to have repaired.


----------



## Nastytater (Aug 14, 2012)

buckwheat_8 said:


> I have a 2004 F150 and when i turned my wheel hard left or right there is a loud pop coming from the driver side front tire. My guess is the hub asembley? Any takes on this?



If the truck is a 4x4,then yes,possibly a cv axle.  If not,then possibly a ball joint. Better get it checked out though as soon as possible.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 14, 2012)

Front left wheel bearing.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 14, 2012)

Jack it up on that side. From top and bottom see if you can rock it in out. If it does look at the ball joint to see if the play is there.
If not ball joint then hub/bearing or joint.


----------



## donald-f (Aug 14, 2012)

Most likely it is the ball joint or the joint in the steering.


----------



## buckwheat_8 (Aug 14, 2012)

thanks for the input guys, im taking it to the shop today just trying to figure out how hard it will hit the pocket


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 14, 2012)

How many miles does this critter have on it. Highway or offroad a lot?


----------



## buckwheat_8 (Aug 14, 2012)

right at 130,000...90% only offroad it see its the roads in our hunting club ( very rugged roads)


----------



## M80 (Aug 15, 2012)

I would just about bet it is going to be your ball joint's or your tie rod end.


----------



## donald-f (Aug 15, 2012)

Try jacking up the front end and put on jack stands and have someone turn the wheels while you are under truck and see if you can tell where the popping is coming from. Both wheels need to be jacked up. DO NOT ATTEMPT THIS WITH OUT JACK STANDS.
If you have enough room to get under it you can do this without jacking it up.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 15, 2012)

mwilliams80 said:


> I would just about bet it is going to be your ball joint's or your tie rod end.



And I would put my money on the bottom one, iffin it is a ball joint  !!


----------



## M80 (Aug 15, 2012)

donald-f said:


> Try jacking up the front end and put on jack stands and have someone turn the wheels while you are under truck and see if you can tell where the popping is coming from. Both wheels need to be jacked up. DO NOT ATTEMPT THIS WITH OUT JACK STANDS.
> If you have enough room to get under it you can do this without jacking it up.



Im not really disputing you but it will not make the noise usually cause there is no pressure while jacked up.  Best thing to do with not alot of experiance is leave truck off with switch on so you can load up on your steering wheel just a 1/4 turn back and forth.  Let your bud do this and watch your tie rod ends and ball joints and see if there is excesive movement, trust me you can tell.

If you can jack it up, slightly get your wheel off the ground with jack stands supporting the rig.  Use a pry bar or 2x4 and put under the tire and pick up on the tire.  Have someone watch your lower ball joint and see the up and down movement, if it moves up and down any, it's bad.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 16, 2012)

So what was it?

All us armchair mechanics are curious?


----------

